# 4th International Early Music Vocal Competition in Poland



## jothea79 (Feb 22, 2017)

Poznan Boys' Choir would like to invite all singer to participation in the 4th International Early Music Vocal Competition „Canticum Gaudium", to be held 12-15.10.2017 in Poznan, Poland. The competition is open to singers of any nationality, aged from 18 to 35.

The 4th International Early Music Vocal Competition is an initiative aimed at promoting the performance of Renaissance and Baroque music.

The Competition consists of 3 stages: 
*- 1st stage *
Participants registration (application with CD/DVD) 
Artistic evaluation of the recordings received 
Invitation to selected artists to the 2nd stage in Poznan 
*- 2nd stage *
Semi-final round 
Selection of finalists 
*- 3rd stage *
Final round 
Selection of winners

The following prizes will be awarded to Finalists: 
1st place - 20 000 PLN (equivalent of ca. 4600 €) 
2nd place - 8000 PLN (equivalent of ca. 1800 €) 
3rd place - 4000 PLN (equivalent of ca. 930 €) 
Two honorable distinctions - 2000 PLN each (equivalent of ca. 460 €)

Applications can be submitted until July 7, 2017. If you are interested in participating in the competition, please visit http://www.poznanfestival.pl for more information (access to the updated website from February 24, 2017)!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do hope we have some Polish members.


----------

